# 09 brute force 750 flooding



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

09 brute force 750 flooding wen on a bit of a side incline and wont start is it a fuel injection sensors or sumthing


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

no one's got any thoughts on this lol meto


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe the vehicle down sensor is bad


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

is the vehicle down sensor sposta sound something rattling inside of it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. i was thinking if it were problematic it shut you down on an incline.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ok ill have to by a new one and see


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

noone has one u can borrow? i cant not find this part # for purchase

here's how to check it.. look in manual starting on page 124



*Vehicle-down Sensor Inspection​NOTE​*_○​​Be sure the battery is fully charged.​
_•​​​​Connect a digital meter [A] to the connector * of the
vehicle-down sensor with the needle adapter set [C].*​*
**Special Tool - Needle Adapter Set: 57001-1457
Vehicle-down Sensor Power Source Voltage
Connections to Sensor Connector
Meter (+)​​→ LB lead [D]
Meter (–) → BR/W lead [E]​
•​​​​Turn the ignition switch ON, and measure the power
source voltage with the connector joined.​
Input Voltage at Sensor
Standard: DC 4.75​​​∼ 5.25 V​
•​​​​Turn the ignition switch OFF.
If the reading of input voltage is less than the standard,
check the ECU for its ground, power supply and wiring.
If the power source is normal, check the output voltage.​
FUEL SYSTEM (DFI) 3-61​Vehicle-down Sensor (Service Code 31)​•​​​​Remove the vehicle-down sensor (see Vehicle-down
Sensor Removal).​
○​​​​Do not disconnect the sensor connector. •Connect a digital meter [A] to the connector  with needle
adapter set [C].​
Special Tool - Needle Adapter Set: 57001-1457
Vehicle-down Sensor Output Voltage
Connections to Sensor Connector
Meter (+)​​→ Y/G lead [D]
Meter (–) → BR/BK lead [E]​
•​​​​Hold the sensor vertically. •Turn the ignition switch ON, and measure the output voltage
with the connector joined.​
○​​​​Tilt the sensor 55∼ 75° or more [F] right or left, then hold
the sensor almost vertical with the arrow mark [G] pointed
up, and measure the output voltage.​
Output Voltage at Sensor
Standard: with sensor tilted 55​​​∼ 75° or more right or
left: 3.7 ∼ 4.4 V
with sensor arrow mark pointed up: 0.4 ∼​
1.4 V​NOTE​○​​If you need to test again, turn the ignition switch OFF,
and then ON.​
•​​​​Turn the ignition switch OFF.
If the output voltage is normal, check the wiring.
If the wiring is good, check the ECU for its ground and
power supply (see ECU Power Supply Inspection).
If the ground and power supply are good, replace the ECU
(see ECU Removal/Installation).
If the output voltage is out of the specified, replace the​
vehicle-down sensor.
*


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

BikeBandit.com
Part Number 7041238-001


SENSOR,VEHICLE-DOWN Total Price $63.29


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang. i couldnt find that on the official parts manual. 
i also couldnt find it on babbittsonline. i r suck tonight


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i just looked for VEHICLE-DOWN lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

be sure to check it first. no sense in spending money on a part that is 100% in working order.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes sir im on it


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Vehicle-down Sensor can someone take the rubber boot off and tell me if the numbers are facing up or down my Vehicle-down Sensor has numbers under the rubber boot


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

let me go check mine brb


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok u will find an "AD" on it. that goes on the bottom.

this is the correct orientation of the sensor.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks buddy


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

its fixed cool man thanks again


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

phreebsd is my hero lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

kacey1 said:


> phreebsd is my hero lol


You gotta get out more.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

I missed something? SO what was the verdict?


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya i no lol


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

it was just upside down


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow! Good call!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

kacey1 said:


> it was just upside down


Or Canadian


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha funny guy a lol


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

you know what they say if your a true Canadian show me your beaver lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

woohoo! im glad that fixed it!


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

me to


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

wut happend was i took it off to mount my Warn Wireless Winch Control System just thinking it was a relay or sumthing


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

kacey1 said:


> you know what they say if your a true Canadian show me your beaver lol


 
ok.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol sweet


----------

